# pike island



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

going home for a couple days now that i live in wv and going to head to pike island 2morrow nite and was wandering what the water is like and if anyone is catching any catfish and if so what r u using for bait


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

last i looked,water was low. they were catching using liver and cut bait.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was down there on Sunday. Took my girlfriend, her daughter and her niece with me. We fished with minnows primarily and I had some corn out for carp also. We caught sauger, walleye, white bass, a small hybrid, a rock bass, a gar, and a couple carp. Action was pretty good all day, we fished from 2pm-7pm. They missed a lot of nice hits, I need to work on showing them how to set the hook, not just reeling after a nice hit . When I was down there the water was about 15' and really clear. The catfish should really be hitting, I need to get out and get some shad. I hope to make it down there one evening this weekend. This is the last week of the quarter so my fishing time should increase. Good luck out there.

Jake


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I grew up in Yorkville and used to walk down as a kid to the damn and fish, even before they put the pier in. I was thinking about heading back and trying to take my Father down to the pier, he is in a wheelchair now, I believe there is access to the pier from the lot. And how is the fishing off the pier, I have not fished there in well over a decade. Thanks for any help, I think my father would enjoy it to no end, he used to be a huge outdoor person.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

as long as you have muscles like my boy does,he can get down there. i get down with a wheelchair too. its up thats hard,havent heard roports from down there because the water isn t the right stage.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishing is very spotty right now. Quite a few sauger being caught early in the morning, first couple hours of daylight, then it's been slowing way down. They are catching quite a few channels on liver and cut bait though, from 2-6 lbs. and a few shovelheads. Saw a guy get two hybrids about 5 lbs. each on chicken liver catfishing Wednesday late afternoon. Lotsa casting, not much catching. Need some higher water....Hope this helps....Pete


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks pete


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

See previous post and delete the hy-brids for today. I'll be there Tuesday morning....Pete


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, the Creel Survey is finished as of today. Was a VERY slow day at Pike Island. From 5:30A 'till around 9A there was a grand total of 5 fish caught, 4 sauger and one small crappie. From 9A till 1:30P I saw 3 catfish caught. Very boring fishing today. The gravel bar has extended itself almost out to the steel beam and slightly upstream of it. If it keeps up we'll be standing on the ground in front of the pier before long. I enjoyed my time down there this spring and met a lot of people. Hope I didn't pi.. to many of you off(toufh luck if I did  ). That's it....Later....Pete


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

got a report up the river, they got 10 channels ,all 4 to 8 lbs and a 30 lb flat head all on shimp! pete you know where i get them big crappies in the spring,imagine getting a flat head that big on a shimp,whats the cat world coming to???? lol ha ha husk


----------

